# BLASC und die MobMap... cO



## Bartspritze (22. April 2008)

Huhu,
kann man nicht MobMap mit BLASC iwie kombinieren?
Viele benutzen das AddOn und ichpersönlich find es nervig immer zwei Updater starten zu müssen.

wenn das hier doppelpost o.Ä ist - bitte löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GLG
Bart


----------



## STL (22. April 2008)

Findest dus nicht bisserl dreist?

Schau mal ~5 Threads unter deinem:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=39510

Und Blasc hat hier NICHTS zu suchen!!
Da Supportforum! da gehört Blasc hin.. maaaan -.- stellt euch doch nich so doof an
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=3


----------



## Bartspritze (22. April 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Findest dus nicht bisserl dreist?
> 
> Schau mal ~5 Threads unter deinem:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=39510
> ...



Danke für diene schnelle Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find nur deine Antwort etwas dreist.

Der Theard 5 unter meinem hat nur im geringsten mit meinem zu tun, weshalb ich ihn in der suche auchnicht in verbindung mit den Stichworten "Blasc" und "mobmap" fand.

Schön -  "Beiträge: 1.287"
Was steht bei mir? "Beiträge: 1" - nun müsste 2 dort stehen.

Kurze erklärung für dich:
Ich bin neu hier und das hier war die beste Kategorie meiner meinung nach, da im WoW Board "BLASC - Sopport" nicht auffindbar ist und ich nicht auf die Idee kam, in einem anderen Board zu schauen, da ich Informationen zu wow haben möchte.

Eine verallgemeinerung und Benutzung des Wortes "doof" hat verschiedene Konsequenzen und ist nur relativ. Bitte überdenke deine Aussage!

Auf die "nette" aufforderung von STL bitte ich einen Moderator dieses Thema in ein entsprechendes Board zu schieben - wenn möglich.
Dafür bedanke ich mich schon einmal und bitte meine Misstaten zu entschuldigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*> Back to Topic plz*


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2008)

Grossteil des Hickhacks entfernt und verschoben.


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2008)

Bartspritze schrieb:


> Huhu,
> kann man nicht MobMap mit BLASC iwie kombinieren?



Kann man, wird aber nicht passieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

